
Mixpanel's YC application in 2009 - suhail
https://medium.com/@suhaild/mixpanels-y-combinator-application-in-2009-34b5d30dbc12
======
pilingual
“We currently already have a alpha build with a variety of clients saying they
will or have integrated including some YCombinator companies: Posterous,
TicketStumbler, and HeyZap.”

Brilliant.

